# Meet my rat!



## Bionic (Dec 1, 2010)

This is my first rat, she's incredibly snuggly. I just got her yesterday, but haven't come up with a pernament name yet. 

I used to have a sugar glider that loved to chill in one's pockets... This little girl does the same exact thing. It's pretty cute, I must admit.

Anyway, thanks for checkin' her out. I'm sure I'll talk to yaw soon.

Mike -


----------



## Bionic (Dec 1, 2010)

Here's a few more. (Is rat keeping notoriously addicting?)


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

She's adorable. But does she have a little rattie friend? Rats should be kept as a pair minimally. They're incredibly social and human's can't take the place of a rat. Since she's so young, there should be no problems if you get her a friend ASAP. Just make sure that they're the same gender! c:


----------



## Bionic (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey there, thanks for the reply!

I am most definitely looking for a friend for her. I know that it would make her much happier. I am basically trying to figure out which option would be best at doing so. 

Mike -


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Where are you located? We could help find a Rescue or breeder. Which are the best options for getting a new rat.


----------



## Bionic (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm in Naperville, IL. I would appreciate it a lot. I would absolutley love to help out a rat in need. 

Mike -


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

There is actually a breeder IN Naperville IL. I am unsure if it is a reptuable one however.

Check out our Breeder Listings, it's in the "Rats looking for homes" section.
Our rescue listing is also there


----------



## Bionic (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh wow, great! I have sent her an e-mail.

Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

The breeder had no listings of Pedigrees or anything of that nature. If i were you I would ask for the mother and fathers pedigrees.


----------



## lollypop0x (Aug 31, 2010)

Awww, adorable! Looks like my rat Pepper when she was little! Hope you find her a little friend!


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

If you're looking for a rescue rat, petfinder's an easy way to go. 

Here's a few profiles in your area you might be interested in because of the age of your rat:

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16160829

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16160851

http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16928500


----------



## Bionic (Dec 1, 2010)

Blenderpie, thanks for those links - I'll be looking into them!


----------

